# How long should embryos take to thaw?



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya 

I was supposed to go for FET just before christmas - had 3 embryos 2 were 8 cell and 1 was 7cell.  Was told that embryo transfer was being planned for friday afternoon only to get a call from embryologist on the thurs at 5pm to say that she was sorry but all the embryos didnt survive.  Went to a meeting with doctor who cannot understand why they never survived and then met the nurse who first asked me how I felt about the embryos not surviving and the fact that they were taken out the day before.  I just broke down in tears and so therefore couldnt ask the obvious questions.  She said if I felt that upset that I should write a letter to suggest improvement of services.  I am I seeing a kryptic clue in her asking me (ie is she pointing out that a mistake may have been made?) or am I just picking up on things a bit more sensatively?  

I need to know how long it takes to thaw out embryos and how long before they are transferred before I can make a decision to write a letter or not.  

Can anyone help?

Button


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Button,

Firstly I'm so sorry that your precious embryos didn't survive the thaw (((HUGE HUGS))).

I'm just going through my first FET so I can only tell you what I have been told, but I was told that they usually defrost the embryos the day before transfer and leave them overnight to give them chance to carry on dividing/developing so that they can make sure that 1) they have survived and 2) that the healthiest ones are transferred.

So from that I would say that them thawing them on the Thursday would have been normal practice.  I'm not sure what the nurse was alluding to??

PC x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Button - I'm so sorry to hear that your little embies didn't make it. I had FET in November... my embies were thawed and then left overnight to make sure they carried on dividing. Most clinics use this approach as they want to put back viable embryos. The thawing process only takes about 30 mins... at which time they will be able to tell you if they successfull thawed (if not it means that they reduced dramatically in cell number... usually by more than 50%). If they thaw they are then left overnight as they are only supposed to be viable if they continue growing. 

2 main approaches... thaw and make sure they've survived and put straight back or thaw and leave overnight. It sounds like your's didn't survive the initial thaw and my question would be about their freezing and thawing process. My clinic said that 70-80% of frozen embies should survive and become viable so it's really bad that all 3 of yours didn't. It's also bad that they didn't explain exactly what would happen at each stage.... 

 x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks PC and Niccad for your replies.  It sounds like normal practice then.  I should have asked before now but I couldnt.  This is such an emotional rollercoaster ride - when I first started treamtent I thought all of this wouldn't affect me but it has!!!  Thank you so much

Goodluck with your treatments too xx

Button


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Button,

Sorry your having to go through this, what the nurse said does sound a little like prompting you, maybe you should ask the question now?

My embies are defrosted the day of transfer, it depends what stage they are frozen at.  Day 2 or 3, mine are days 3 embies and get defrosted on the morning of transfer.

Clare x


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Button,

Of course this has affected you - it's a serious business.    It is very difficult to ask those sorts of questions when you're still reeling form that sort of news. My advice, for what it's worth, would be for you and your DH/DP to make an appt with your clinic and talk through (in as much detail as YOU two want) what has happened. They may not have all the answers (IVF is a tricky business), but at least you will, perhaps, be more at rest with the embies not surviving.

Hang in there, lovey. Sending you lots of positivity - I hope you try again.
Bx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Havent been on for a few days - but thank your girls for your replies.  It was day 3 embies so the nurse expected them to be taken out on day of transfer.  Will be phoning them this week to ask more questions as I am less emotional.  Thank you for your replies  

Button


----------

